# How are you training pressure points?



## Makalakumu (Dec 1, 2007)

Hwang Kee wrote that pressure point training was a key aspect of Tang Soo Do.  How do you train pressure points?


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 1, 2007)

My thought was always just to practice trying to locate them on other people.....identify and locate.


----------



## Chizikunbo (Dec 1, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Hwang Kee wrote that pressure point training was a key aspect of Tang Soo Do.  How do you train pressure points?



You hit (apply pressure) to the opponent...and if it hurts..your training pressure points...hahaha

j/k
--josh


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 2, 2007)

We used to train a fair bit of PP theory(five element) but do very little these days. The PP stuff didnt come from TSD, it came from other sources usually Ryuku Kempo or Chinese stylists. There were PP applications for a lot of the sequences from our Hyung, usually things like hitting or brushing points on an attackers limb to make hitting a point on the head more effective. 

I found this all very interesting but personally think its a bit complicated to use in a real fight. You could try and hit those two very small points on their arm before going for the small point on their face while your full of adrenalin or you could just punch them in the jaw tree times. There are still some points I like to use while grappling that seem to work well when you have control of your opponent.


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Dec 23, 2007)

We use 365 pressure points for fighting, and they are tested on at the Cho Dan test. Later, for those who continue to become Sa Bom, you learn Accupuncture after passing Sa Dan and test at Oh Dan. After Oh Dan test, if you have a knowledge of reading Chinese and speaking Korean fluently, my teacher will teach some basic Accupuncture.


----------

